# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Smart Garden Hub, controlling of irrigation, GreenIQ LTD, Petah-Tikva, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - GreenIQ LTD

----------


## Airicist

GreenIQ Smart Garden Hub

Published on Dec 28, 2014




> GreenIQ, the leader of the smart garden revolution, introduces the innovative Smart Garden Hub. The Hub controls irrigation scheduling based on current and forecasted weather, and saves up to 50% on the outdoor water consumption. The device connects to the internet via Wi-Fi or 3G and is easy to install and setup. The Hub can be controlled from anywhere, at anytime, using an app that works on iPhone, iPad, Android smartphone/tablet, PC, or Mac.
> The Smart Garden Hub is the only device that connects to a wide variety of smart devices and sensors. It connects to soil moisture sensors such as Flower Power and Koubachi, Netatmo weather station, or a flow meter, and saves even more water.
> The Smart Garden Hub, which is widely used by home owners, is also a perfect solution for professional gardeners, irrigation companies, commercial real estate, and municipalities.

----------


## Airicist

GreenIQ's smart sprinklers don't do it alone

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> GreenIQ's controller uses info from your smart home to plan when to water

----------


## Airicist

GreenIQ Smart Garden Hub Gen. 3 - Installation video

Published on Sep 26, 2017




> GreenIQ, the leader of the smart garden revolution, introduces the innovative Smart Garden Hub. The Hub controls irrigation scheduling based on current and forecasted weather, and saves up to 50% on the outdoor water consumption. The device connects to the internet via Wi-Fi or Cellular and is easy to install and setup. The Hub can be controlled from anywhere, at anytime, using an app that works on iPhone, iPad, Android smartphone/ tablet, PC, or Mac.This short video will guide you through the steps for removing your old irrigation system, installing your new GreenIQ Smart Hub Gen. 3, and connecting it to the GreenIQ application.

----------

